# Жжение и боль в стопе после онемения



## ОксанаЯ (3 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте!
Прошу дать информацию по моей проблеме.
26.11.2021 было эндоскопическое удаление грыж межпозвоночных дисков L4-L5,L5-S1. На вторые сутки случился рецидив, сделали микрохирургическое удаление грыжевого выпячивания на уровне L5-S1 (выписные эпикризы прилагаю)
После было сделано МРТ, нейрохирург сказал все чисто.
Но после операции онемела стопа правой ноги, чувство будто льдина вместо стопы, пальцы перестали двигаться вверх. Проводилась стимуляция мышц и магнитотерапия отдела позвоночника, но все осталось на том же уровне. (Парез стопы) Стопа немного свисает, на носок и пятку встать не могу.
После госпитализации, 13.12.2021 была на приеме у невролога, были назначены уколы Ксефокам 8мг+новокаин -5 дней
Габапентин на ночь 1 таб.
Трентал 100 мг 3 раза в день на протяжении месяца
Нейромидин 15 мг 1 раз в день - 10 дней и далее мильгамма 2 мл -10 дней.
При дальнейшем визите были назначены таблетки нейромидин ( после курса уколов)
На сегодняшний день осталось проколоть 2 укола мильгаммы и допить трентал и начать принимать тиоктовую кислоту и продолжать прием нейромидина.
Онемение в стопе значительно спало, но оно есть, а буквально 6 дней назад началось небольшое покалывание в большом пальце, о чем сказала неврологу, врач сказал что это не плохо. Но через пару дней это покалывание сменилось на как бы сильное жжение, очень неприятное и резкое при касании к коже тыльной стороне стопы и длится на сегодняшний день.
12.01.2022 у меня госпитализация в реабилитационный центр в д. Голубое, хочу сделать там ЭНМГ.
Скажите с чем связано это жжение в стопе?
Может вы что то посоветуете?
Приложу часть МРТ после операции.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (3 Янв 2022)

Выписные эпикризы прилагаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2022)

ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> 26.11.2021 было эндоскопическое удаление грыж межпозвоночных дисков L4-L5,L5-S1. На вторые сутки случился рецидив, сделали микрохирургическое удаление грыжевого выпячивания на уровне L5-S1 (выписные эпикризы прилагаю)
> После было сделано МРТ, нейрохирург сказал все чисто.
> Но после операции онемела стопа правой ноги, чувство будто льдина вместо стопы, пальцы перестали двигаться вверх.


То есть, нерв все таки пострадал, надо его восстанавливать. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Проводилась стимуляция мышц и магнитотерапия отдела позвоночника, но все осталось на том же уровне. (Парез стопы) Стопа немного свисает, на носок и пятку встать не могу.


ЭНМГ делали?
Срок восстановления 1 год.



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> После госпитализации, 13.12.2021 была на приеме у невролога, были назначены уколы Ксефокам 8мг+новокаин -5 дней


А болит?



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Габапентин на ночь 1 таб.


А жжение нетерпимое?



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Трентал 100 мг 3 раза в день на протяжении месяца


Хорошо, я бы продлил до 3 месяцев и далее с перерывами 1 год, или пока не восстановится. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Нейромидин 15 мг 1 раз в день - 10 дней


Я бы продлил таблетками до 3 месяцев и далее с перерывами 1 год, или пока не восстановится. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> и далее мильгамма 2 мл -10 дней.


Потом продлить таблетками. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> При дальнейшем визите были назначены таблетки нейромидин ( после курса уколов)


Правильно. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день осталось проколоть 2 укола мильгаммы и допить трентал и начать принимать тиоктовую кислоту


Тоже вариант. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> и продолжать прием нейромидина.


Хорошо. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Онемение в стопе значительно спало, но оно есть, а буквально 6 дней назад началось небольшое покалывание в большом пальце, о чем сказала неврологу, врач сказал что это не плохо. Но через пару дней это покалывание сменилось на как бы сильное жжение, очень неприятное и резкое при касании к коже тыльной стороне стопы и длится на сегодняшний день.


Это и есть нейропатия и от него Габапентин, если нетерепимо. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> 12.01.2022 у меня госпитализация в реабилитационный центр в д. Голубое, хочу сделать там ЭНМГ.


Правильно. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Скажите с чем связано это жжение в стопе?


Развитие нейропатию. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Может вы что то посоветуете?


Голубое, хорошо. А потом еще год лечиться, так что еще подумаем.
В основом ЛФК и элетростимуляция нерва и мышцы. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Приложу часть МРТ после операции


----------



## ОксанаЯ (3 Янв 2022)

Спасибо доктор за ответ!
После операции болей нет, но последнее время немного в районе копчика тянет иногда.
Правильно ли назначено принимать габапентин по 1 таблетке на ночь или необходимо увеличить до 3 таблеток, т.к резкое жжение не даёт спать ночью.
Скажите развитие нейропатии и парез стопы все это из-за пострадавшего нерва? И если я правильно понимаю ЭНМГ покажет есть ли шанс восстановиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2022)

ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> После операции болей нет, но последнее время немного в районе копчика тянет иногда.


Обезболивающее, если болит. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Правильно ли назначено принимать габапентин по 1 таблетке на ночь или необходимо увеличить до 3 таблеток, т.к резкое жжение не даёт спать ночью.


До дозы, которая дает спать. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Скажите развитие нейропатии и парез стопы все это из-за пострадавшего нерва?


Да. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> И если я правильно понимаю ЭНМГ покажет есть ли шанс восстановиться?


Не 100%, но прогноз будет яснее.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (3 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам!


----------



## tankist (4 Янв 2022)

ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Правильно ли назначено принимать габапентин по 1 таблетке на ночь или необходимо увеличить до 3 таблеток, т.к резкое жжение не даёт спать ночью.


Габапентин действует 8 часов, и эффект его проявляется порой не с первого приема. Мой личный опыт: по 300мг (это минимальная дозировка) 3 раза в день. А вообще, дозу можно и побольше - пока не проявится явный эффект. Я, например, принимал Катэну 400мг. Максимальная доза в сутки - 3600мг. Лучше, если это будет Катэна или Конвалис. Габапентин российский мне показалось малоэффективный.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (4 Янв 2022)

@tankist, спасибо за рекомендацию, попробую что вы предложили.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (7 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день!
Фёдор Петрович,
скажите могу ли вместо Габапентина начать принимать Катэну, т.к Габапентин не даёт мне обезболивание при нейропатии в стопе. А боль/жжение усилилась, к тому же ночью начались судороги в ноге, дергает стопу. Ночью практически не сплю. Т.к выходные, к неврологу пока попасть на приём не могу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2022)

Это возможно.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (24 Фев 2022)

Добрый день!
@Доктор Ступин 
Фёдор Петрович, после операции по удалению грыжи позвоночника, с последствием парез стопы, прошла реабилитацию в реабилитационном центре, там же сделали ЭНМГ (во вложении).  Далее в Центре спортивной медицины и реабилитации, сделала еще несколько процедур электромиостимуляции. В марте по плану иглы с током.
Врач назначил курс уколов *Нивалин*, что можете сказать по поводу этого препарата?
На сегодняшний день (почти 3 мес. после операции) парез стопы сохранен, но хожу более увереннее. 
Хотела бы у вас попросить совета, какой лучше приобрести *аппарат для элетростимуляции нерва и мышцы*.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2022)

ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> @Доктор Ступин
> Фёдор Петрович, после операции по удалению грыжи позвоночника, с последствием парез стопы, прошла реабилитацию в реабилитационном центре, там же сделали ЭНМГ (во вложении).  Далее в Центре спортивной медицины и реабилитации, сделала еще несколько процедур электромиостимуляции. В марте по плану иглы с током.
> Врач назначил курс уколов *Нивалин*, что можете сказать по поводу этого препарата?


Надо колоть, хотя я больше люблю таблетки. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день (почти 3 мес. после операции) парез стопы сохранен, но хожу более увереннее.


Раз увереннее, значит пройдет. Год уйдет на восстановление. 



ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Хотела бы у вас попросить совета, какой лучше приобрести *аппарат для элетростимуляции нерва и мышцы*.


Не принципиально. Мне нравиться Меркурий


----------



## ОксанаЯ (24 Фев 2022)

Аппарат Меркурий кстати сегодня и смотрела, значит его и приобрету.
Спасибо большое!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2022)

ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Аппарат Меркурий кстати сегодня и смотрела, значит его и приобрету.


Просите большую скидку, у них цена завышена, конечно, но аппарат хороший.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (24 Фев 2022)

Нашла дешевле всего здесь за 16560.
Что скажите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2022)

Дорого не берите.
Вот вариант:








						Яндекс
					

Найдётся всё



					market.yandex.ru
				



Массажер для тела миостимулятор тренажер мышц PLANTA EMS+TENS EMS-200, 4 канала, 8 электродов, 10 режимов​


----------



## ОксанаЯ (25 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, я Вас поняла, хорошо. Спасибо!


----------



## ОксанаЯ (25 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, массажер, который Вы посоветовали, заказала. Подскажите как правильно располагать электроды, чтобы не навредить, а сделать все правильно.
Напомню,  удаление грыж межпозвоночных дисков L4-L5,L5-S1, с последующим парезом стопы.
Заранее спасибо)!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2022)

ОксанаЯ написал(а):


> Подскажите как правильно располагать электроды, чтобы не навредить, а сделать все правильно.


Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru

Со ссылкой на тему.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (26 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, здравствуйте!
Обращаюсь вновь к Вам за советом. Напомню, было удаление грыж межпозвоночных дисков L4-L5,L5-S1, с последующим парезом стопы.
 На сегодняшний день парез сохранен, но уже более месяца как начала отекать нога. Мой врач невролог сказала - мажте чем нибудь...., мажу траксирутином, но без изменений. Отечность присутствует уже с утра. Может Вы сталкивались с таким в практике, что то посоветуете....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2022)

Делаем УЗИ вен.
Если проблем нет - нейродистрофический отек, то есть отек от плохого управления венами пораженным нервом.
Обувь при парезе стопы - не правильная.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (27 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин спасибо за ответ! Федор Петрович, скажите обувь должен подобрать отртопед или самостоятельно? Это какая то особая обувь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2022)

А слабость на стопе или на пятке?


----------



## ОксанаЯ (27 Май 2022)

На носочек встаю за счёт другой ноги, на себя стопу могу потянуть, на пятку не могу, стопа заворачивается. Видимо слабость на пятке.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2022)

Слабость на пятке - пятый корешок.
Когда идёте, нога шлепает?


----------



## ОксанаЯ (28 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Когда идёте, нога шлепает?


Да, особенно если стараюсь идти быстро.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2022)

Значит нужен вот такой держатель стопы.








						Бандаж при отвисающей стопе AS-SB
					





					gsgortopedia.ru
				



Если и другие, но надо подбирать.


----------



## ОксанаЯ (30 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, спасибо!


----------

